# BF109K airfoil plotting



## dave e (Aug 30, 2008)

Hello all,
I am new to your forum, I would like to ask if someone could please explain the NACA 2R1 14.2 NACA 2R1 11.35 airfoil numbering structure.
I am modeling the BF109K I am trying to wrap my mind around these strange numbers.
I understand NACA 4, 5, 6... numbering but the BF109 has letters numbers?

I cannot find any data that explains the 2R1 airfoils, please help...

Regards,
Dave


----------



## kool kitty89 (Aug 30, 2008)

Others here can elaborate more on this, but simply stated the Bf 109's airfoil (of any in the series) is not of any of the standard NACA airfoil series. As I recall, it's an improvement of the simple Clark-Y airfoil.


----------

